# OPUS-X Power Ranger YUCK!!!!!!!!!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Smoked one last night damn did it make me sick! The very first cigar that made me sick and the only cigar that ever made me sick. Was a Power Ranger many years back! But it was young as i recall this one was gifted to me years ago and has been resting quietly! So what gives i mean i was nauseous, i vomited, felt like crap. I smoke many cigars mostly Cubans and have never gotten sick from one! Why are the nicotine levels so high in Dominican Tobacco. I mean it is supposedly so well aged when you buy it! Then i let it sit for years! And it still has more nicotine than a fresh rolled Cuban? I smoke powerful Nicaraguan cigars and have never gotten sick in my life any ideas. I did smoke it on an empty stomach but i do that all the time with other cigars as well!:hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

That sucks Tony, I just had one the other day that had only been resting 6 months and it was very tasty. I've not had a bad one so I wonder if it was that particular stick. Either way not a good way to enjoy a cigar.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

You're just getting old!!!!

My guess is the empty stomach. I did that with an LFD Double Ligero and lost all the fluids in my stomach...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

It happens to a lot of us. I smoked an opus when I first started smoking and holy cow! I was lite headed and sicker then hell. Once in a while opus will still get me a bit lite headed if I haven't eaten before smoking


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the bad experience Tony, I have been there - done that. It's a horrible time when you get sick on a cigar.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

to prevent this from happening again to you tony, send the rest of your cigars to me....


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Not sure what to say, Tony, other than sorry it hit you so hard! I've smoked two Power Rangers from 2007 so far this summer and they were both INCREDIBLE... I only have one left, not sure how long it will last before I light it up, and I'm going to be sad to see it burn.

Maybe you have too much Cuban in your blood to appreciate the NCs! :rofl:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

CC's have less nic than NC cigars, and the power ranger has more nic then most all cigars, combine that with an empty stomach and it all that adds up to a bad night. 

Smoke some twang, I'm sure it will make you feel better :smoke:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Coop D said:


> to prevent this from happening again to you tony, *send the rest of your cigars to Andy* and send me, Coop, an empty box....


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

szyzk said:


>


A wise guy.... :rofl:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Power Rangers make me sweat like I just tried to run a marathon, very high nic level!


----------



## omgwtfbbq (Apr 30, 2009)

You should have headed to the Angel Grove Youth Center juice bar and hydrated with Tommy and Jason before smoking :lol:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoked one last night damn did it make me sick! The very first cigar that made me sick and the only cigar that ever made me sick. Was a Power Ranger many years back! But it was young as i recall this one was gifted to me years ago and has been resting quietly! So what gives i mean i was nauseous, i vomited, felt like crap. I smoke many cigars mostly Cubans and have never gotten sick from one! Why are the nicotine levels so high in Dominican Tobacco. I mean it is supposedly so well aged when you buy it! Then i let it sit for years! And it still has more nicotine than a fresh rolled Cuban? I smoke powerful Nicaraguan cigars and have never gotten sick in my life any ideas. I did smoke it on an empty stomach but i do that all the time with other cigars as well!:hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:


Dang dude. Sorry to hear. Been there before. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry about that Tony, but the XXX Power Ranger _IS_ the _HAMMER_.

Not much else can compete with the XXX for nic content, it is aptly named...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Let's review. Empty stomach, hotter than hades yesterday, guessing you worked hard, got relatively dehydrated, were in all likelihood enjoying a libation with said stogie, dehydrating you further, low blood sugar and a strong cigar?

Nah, I see no reason why a guy'd get sick under those conditions. Nope.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Empty stomach, hotter than hades yesterday, guessing you worked hard, got relatively dehydrated, were in all likelihood enjoying a libation with said stogie, dehydrating you further, low blood sugar and a strong cigar?


I am guilty on all counts!
:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Well it's not called a XXX Pussy Ranger for a good reason....ound:

Hate it when this happens. I've been dragged down that road a few in my time and as they say back home..."She ain't no fun feeling like:BS when you're done."


----------



## livedavid (Jun 5, 2011)

That is rough Tony. I am in NYC and I got light headed and almost threw up just from walking down the street. The heat index is 110F and the humidity in the city is a killer.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Let's review. Empty stomach, hotter than hades yesterday, guessing you worked hard, got relatively dehydrated, were in all likelihood enjoying a libation with said stogie, dehydrating you further, low blood sugar and a strong cigar?
> 
> Nah, I see no reason why a guy'd get sick under those conditions. Nope.


My thoughts exactly Don. I had the same thing happen to me last week. I had to let the Opus die about half way thru. I went inside, had something to eat, and felt much better.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Im definitely gonna have to agree that it was probably the no food part. Ive smoked a few cigars without realizing that i hadnt eaten anything and lets just say i didnt feel to well afterward. 

Living in WA i dont experience much heat at all so i cant base my view off of heat. Today for example its been like maybe 50 degrees and raining just about all day. YAY for summer... when it actually gets here.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am guilty on all counts!
> :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


Who KNOWS ya bay bee?!!!! :smoke:

I suppose my point here is, don't judge a great cigar based the cerebral apnea of a great BOTL.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sounds like I need to get my hands on a few of these, have yet to smoke any OpusX :smoke:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I was going to give ya a hard time Tony but know when you hit a cigar that makes you feel like you want to throw up your toenails...you've already heard enough. The Power Ranger is a nuclear stick that is best smoked on a full tummy and under good smoking conditions inside. I had an Opus years ago that kicked my a$$ for 3 hours...it was the big "A" size. Took me 4 hours to smoke it and took another 6 hours to deal with the after effects. I drank too much with it and by the time I was able to stand up and find my car I just fell in head first and sat there like I was drunk.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I was going to give ya a hard time Tony but know when you hit a cigar that makes you feel like you want to throw up your toenails...you've already heard enough. The Power Ranger is a nuclear stick that is best smoked on a full tummy and under good smoking conditions inside. I had an Opus years ago that kicked my a$$ for 3 hours...it was the big "A" size. Took me 4 hours to smoke it and took another 6 hours to deal with the after effects. I drank too much with it and by the time I was able to stand up and find my car I just fell in head first and sat there like I was drunk.


aren't you always drunk? :drinking:

the A is a rediculous stick; and anyone that can smoke the whole thing in a sitting and not want to crawl into a dark hole for a few hours afterwards is probably super human or built like a 700lb gorilla.

I had to put my last xxx down before it was done because I wasn't ready to pay the price of finishing it. I want to say I smoked about 2/3rds of it and I was on the cusp of turning


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Dehydrated, unfed, overworked, whatever (The heat is irrelevant, HTFU everyone). I will bet my left ball that if you had smoked an Esplendido or similar this would not have happened. Opus to me equals overly strong "Try to hard Meh" YMMV.

Just to qualify, yes, I have tried them ROTT, young and with age.



> I drank too much with it and by the time I was able to stand up and find my car I just fell in head first and sat there like I was drunk.


LMFAO Gary, wish I was there to laugh with you as I had a Punch do that to me. Felt good, happy even & relaxed. Stood up and teetered sideways into the back wall even though I was not drunk & struggled all the way to bed going "Oooh Tash! That one packed a punch!" LOL.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The good Lords way of reminding you he doesn't
like it when you stray.......









to far from Habanos.....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

:lolat:


asmartbull said:


> The good Lords way of reminding you he doesn't
> like it when you stray.......
> 
> to far from Habanos.....


:r


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Tony  . But I would almost be it was due to the empty stomach, maybe try eating a full meal before smoking another one. Especially one that made you sick the last time you smoked it!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The only cigar that made me nic sick was an Opus. It's odd, since other Dominican cigars I like are much more mild in strength. I prefer the petite lancero to the xxx though. I've been working on some Reserve de Chateau lately and they have been wonderful after dinner with a drink cigars, but with the heat wave we've had lately I've been sticking to coronas and pc's since the porch even in the shade is only comfortable for 45 minutes to an hour before my body craves the AC again.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

That's disappointing


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoked one last night damn did it make me sick! The very first cigar that made me sick and the only cigar that ever made me sick. Was a Power Ranger many years back! But it was young as i recall this one was gifted to me years ago and has been resting quietly! So what gives i mean i was nauseous, i vomited, felt like crap. I smoke many cigars mostly Cubans and have never gotten sick from one! Why are the nicotine levels so high in Dominican Tobacco. I mean it is supposedly so well aged when you buy it! Then i let it sit for years! And it still has more nicotine than a fresh rolled Cuban? I smoke powerful Nicaraguan cigars and have never gotten sick in my life any ideas. I did smoke it on an empty stomach but i do that all the time with other cigars as well!:hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:


I don't know what I am more surprised with:
- DR tobacco being described as strong
- Tony smoking a NC


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I'm convinced - no Opus X power rangers in my future!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Let's review. Empty stomach, hotter than hades yesterday, guessing you worked hard, got relatively dehydrated, were in all likelihood enjoying a libation with said stogie, dehydrating you further, low blood sugar and a strong cigar?
> 
> Nah, I see no reason why a guy'd get sick under those conditions. Nope.


Same thing happened to me a few months back when Charlie (swingerofbirches) gave me an Opus X Scorpion to smoke at a herf. All the factors above minus the heat since it was in February. I had been sick a few days before the herf, not much food in me nor fluids as well. I smoked the stick, it was very good, but got high as a freaking kite. Even the guys were making fun of me at the table. It knocked me out that's for sure.


----------



## lilwing88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Had me a Power Ranger on Father's Day after a big meal with a glass of Scotch. Great experience. 

The other night I had a Padron 80th Perfecto Maduro after a big meal and a few cocktails and it got me buzzed like a mofo....

I've never gotten real sick from a smoke (no nausea or cold sweats), and I've had some pretty powerful ones (T110, Punisher, Cain F) but I have gotten the occasional gut punch.

In re-cap. Smoke after meals, drink lots of water and try to avoid caffeine as it can have adverse reactions with nicotine....... aka "the sh!ts".


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Tony very sorry to hear about the unplanned evacuation...I hate it when that happens. I look at Opus as being very similar to a nice warm fire. I am not going to light a bonfire in the heat of an excruciatingly humid summer day so why would I light an Opus?

I love a good Opus X but I am not a big fan of the xXx. I really like the robusto, which can be extremely powerful but I prefer the PLancero even over that. The Plancero has a more refined profile IMHO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Who KNOWS ya bay bee?!!!! :smoke:
> 
> I suppose my point here is, don't judge a great cigar based the cerebral apnea of a great BOTL.


I don't know about that. I do the same thing with other non Cubans on the rare occasion when i smoke them. And i do it all the time with Cubans and suffer no ill effects as i have previously posted. So to make excuses for this cigar based on what i did wrong. Is really not the whole picture. These cigars are loaded with nicotine. Even after many years of rest. If that is how a cigars greatness is judged in the non Cuban world. I think i'll pass!
uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't know about that. I do the same thing with other non Cubans on the rare occasion when i smoke them. And i do it all the time with Cubans and suffer no ill effects as i have previously posted. So to make excuses for this cigar based on what i did wrong is really not the whole picture. These cigars are loaded with nicotine. Even after many years of rest. If that is how a cigars greatness is judged in the non Cuban world. I think i'll pass!
> uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


Nicely said Tony, you have just echoed my thoughts to a *T*. Others love them I know and good luck to you all, enjoy your smokes but some of us think they are highly over rated as a linea. Go figure. :dunno:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Nicely said Tony, you have just echoed my thoughts to a *T*. Others love them I know and good luck to you all, enjoy your smokes but some of us think they are highly over rated as a linea. Go figure. :dunno:


Thanks Warren8)
I guess taste is rather subjective so to each his own. For me personally i just don't get what all the hoopla is about.:dunno: If i needed that much nicotine i would just chew on a wad of tobacco!uke:


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks Warren8)
> I guess taste is rather subjective so to each his own. For me personally i just don't get what all the hoopla is about.:dunno: If i needed that much nicotine i would just chew on a wad of tobacco!uke:


for those of us with little to no access to sticks from ISOM, the opus line presents smooth powerful flavors. The xXx seems to be blended to hit hard and fast on the nic front; while the remainder of the opuses that I've smoked have been powerful, none have hit as hard as this size.

I generally prefer medium cigars (my favorite stick is the dc maximus), and don't know what twang is yet, but an opus is a nice change of pace once in a while. I am fortunate enough to frequent a local b&m that is stocked well enough with opuses that it has an aged opus selection.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

kumanchu said:


> for those of us with little to no access to sticks from ISOM, the opus line presents smooth powerful flavors. The xXx seems to be blended to hit hard and fast on the nic front; while the remainder of the opuses that I've smoked have been powerful, none have hit as hard as this size.
> 
> I generally prefer medium cigars (my favorite stick is the dc maximus), and don't know what twang is yet, but an opus is a nice change of pace once in a while. I am fortunate enough to frequent a local b&m that is stocked well enough with opuses that it has an aged opus selection.


You are lucky in respect to the aged Opus' at your B&M if you like them. You misjudge the ISOM's though as very few are powerful, many are very complex. I do not wish to turn this into a Cuban Vs NC debate. If you have tried few Cubans then you really can not judge the two against each other. I stand by what I said, ie Opus X = overpowering, overpriced as far as I am concerned. YMMV. :dunno:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

kumanchu said:


> for those of us with little to no access to sticks from ISOM, the opus line presents smooth powerful flavors. The xXx seems to be blended to hit hard and fast on the nic front; while the remainder of the opuses that I've smoked have been powerful, none have hit as hard as this size.
> 
> I generally prefer medium cigars (my favorite stick is the dc maximus), and don't know what twang is yet, but an opus is a nice change of pace once in a while. I am fortunate enough to frequent a local b&m that is stocked well enough with opuses that it has an aged opus selection.


I gotta agree very strongly with Warren! I have been smoking cigars a long time and his summation is spot on! Think about this if you did have access to the forbidden fruit. Would you still reach for the Opus-X my guess is no!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well this is a cigar that I have been and still want to try. I hope i dont have the same experience as you did Tony! I also really hate that you had a bad experience with this stick... i have hear great things about them!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I actually like both NCs and CCs. While being distinctly different, they both have their merits and their place in my smoking lineup.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

All in taste an coming from someone Tony Love ya bro who only smokes Cubans 99% of the time, same with Warren love you to bro. That said the Power Ranger and the Petite Lanceros are the only multiple boxes of Opus X I am keeping and may buy more of. Just saying don't write off what at least most people love because a few don't. Oh I still like other Opus just trying to stay on topic.

Oh and I am personally madder than hell at the Fuentes right now 

Tony you are lucky a lightning bolt didn't come down from the heavens over Cuba and smites thee 

Oh I also was not trying to make it a cc versus non thing just saying those who smoke non on a more regular basis tend to like them quite a bit. don't know if that has anything to do with it but it is a fact. Even Cuban converts like myself Love them even though I am buying at least 9 Cubans for every 1 non a little silly does this or am I making any sense? Oh well if not I made my 9,999th post doing it 

Posts: 9,999


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> I actually like both NCs and CCs. While being distinctly different, they both have their merits and their place in my smoking lineup.


That is not disputed here Seng, indeed when I'm cigar smoking cigars I enjoy both NC's & Cubans. Like I said earlier, this is not a CC Vs NC thread, more an inspection of our Opus' experience.8)


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> You are lucky in respect to the aged Opus' at your B&M if you like them. You misjudge the ISOM's though as very few are powerful, many are very complex. I do not wish to turn this into a Cuban Vs NC debate. If you have tried few Cubans then you really can not judge the two against each other. I stand by what I said, ie Opus X = overpowering, overpriced as far as I am concerned. YMMV. :dunno:


I don't have enough experience with CC's to say either way regarding the nic content in them, and I didn't mean to imply one way or the other. I simply meant that Opus's are distinct from other NC's, and I can appreciate them for what they are. I don't reach for them often, but every once in a while it's what I want to smoke.

I agree that they are over priced, and that the xxx is overpowering. Not all of them will beat you up, the #5 for instance is probably manageable for most regular puffers.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I gotta agree very strongly with Warren! I have been smoking cigars a long time and his summation is spot on! Think about this if you did have access to the forbidden fruit. Would you still reach for the Opus-X my guess is no!


The 3 cc's I smoked in the past year, due to the generosity of a couple local buddies, haven't really left such an impression. This could be because they were young, fakes, poor examples, overhyped, or a combination. While I'm sure that there is a reason for the love that they get from everyone; I think everyone can enjoy an occasional change of pace whether they smoke CC's or NC's.

Whether or not to reach for an opus for that change of pace is more on topic. I suppose I fall into that group that enjoys them on occasion.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> All in taste an coming from someone Tony Love ya bro who only smokes Cubans 99% of the time, same with Warren love you to bro. That said the Power Ranger and the Petite Lanceros are the only multiple boxes of Opus X I am keeping and may buy more of. Just saying don't write off what at least most people love because a few don't. Oh I still like other Opus just trying to stay on topic.
> 
> Oh and I am personally madder than hell at the Fuentes right now
> 
> ...


ROTFLMFAO at the "Smite thee" reference. Dave, as you know, I subscribe to the smoke what you like & like what you smoke philosophy. I never condemn what another smokes even though I am slightly vocal in what I do not like. My point is this, like many others, no one has superiority in taste nor value no matter how long they have been smoking nor how many they have smoked. We own our taste buds & you know what? They quite often say "F**k You!* to what we are told to enjoy.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

kumanchu said:


> I don't have enough experience with CC's to say either way regarding the nic content in them, and I didn't mean to imply one way or the other. I simply meant that Opus's are distinct from other NC's, and I can appreciate them for what they are. I don't reach for them often, but every once in a while it's what I want to smoke.
> 
> I agree that they are over priced, and that the xxx is overpowering. Not all of them will beat you up, the #5 for instance is probably manageable for most regular puffers.
> 
> The 3 cc's I smoked in the past year, due to the generosity of a couple local buddies, haven't really left such an impression. This could be because they were young, fakes, poor examples, overhyped, or a combination of this. While I'm sure that there is a reason for the love that they get from everyone; I think everyone can enjoy an occasional change of pace whether they smoke CC's or NC's.


Nicely explained & I see your point. 8)


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Have not had an Opus yet I didn't fully enjoy...I find myself having one about every other day.. It's funny,but my system does not find them overly strong in nicotine,even the larger vitolas. My fav is the PL,but I like a #4 or a Pussy Cat when I have less than an hr. to savor my smoke. I have a few A's resting..that will be an all day smoke I am sure.
I am surprised to see Tony smoking anything but a CC!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMFAO We own our taste buds & you know what? They quite often say "F**k You!* to what we are told to enjoy.


I think its the other way around our taste Buds own us! But my original complaint was not the taste of the Power Ranger.
But rather the abundance of nicotine still present after many years of aging! So much so that someone as seasoned a smoker as i. Felt nausea vomited and sweats. Once again this is not the first time this has happened with a Power Ranger! In fact twice in my cigar smoking life i have gotten sick like this. Both times with this exact cigar first time the cigar was young. This time very well aged in excess of 5 years. I think my question should have been. How many years do you age these, How full does your stomach need to be, How the Hell do newbies enjoy them:dunno:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

. I can't smoke a MF1922 without hitting the floor..no matter what I have eaten,yet they don't seem to bother other people. Maybe each person has a unique "Kryptonite" smoke that just messes with them?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That very thought entered my mind several times!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> . I can't smoke a MF1922 without hitting the floor..no matter what I have eaten,yet they don't seem to bother other people. Maybe each person has a unique "Kryptonite" smoke that just messes with them?


Mine is the DPG JJ Selectos. Just about tossed my cookies...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I might add without naming them there are lots of expensive cigars I do not like some are even opus and Fuente. I also agree overall they can be over price some by obscene amounts!! So I was defending the Power Ranger only, well and the PL LOL


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> . I can't smoke a MF1922 without hitting the floor...


I won't say "I'll hit the floor", though I don't enjoy it as much as others seem to in the forums. A nice smoke but not the "revelation" stick that some have experienced. :dunno:

The only NC that has ever made me feel sick (not from sheer disgust) is the Villiger 1888 line. Again, this was supposed to be a mild line, go figure... :dunno:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> . I can't smoke a MF1922 without hitting the floor..no matter what I have eaten,yet they don't seem to bother other people. Maybe each person has a unique "Kryptonite" smoke that just messes with them?





Frodo said:


> Mine is the DPG JJ Selectos. Just about tossed my cookies...





sengjc said:


> I won't say "I'll hit the floor", though I don't enjoy it as much as others seem to in the forums. A nice smoke but not the "revelation" stick that some have experienced. :dunno:
> 
> The only NC that has ever made me feel sick (not from sheer disgust) is the Villiger 1888 line. Again, this was supposed to be a mild line, go figure... :dunno:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO. Love the video reference Tony. :nod:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Love the video reference Tony. :nod:


It don't wanna play for me.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think its the other way around our taste Buds own us! But my original complaint was not the taste of the Power Ranger.
> But rather the abundance of nicotine still present after many years of aging! So much so that someone as seasoned a smoker as i. Felt nausea vomited and sweats. Once again this is not the first time this has happened with a Power Ranger! In fact twice in my cigar smoking life i have gotten sick like this. Both times with this exact cigar first time the cigar was young. This time very well aged in excess of 5 years. I think my question should have been. How many years do you age these, How full does your stomach need to be, How the Hell do newbies enjoy them:dunno:


I'm not fully sure about the stability of nicotine but it seems like it doesn't ready break down from age. Hit some research articles on waste management and they talk about using specialized microbes and fungi to break down the nicotine. Since it's an alkaloid I'd think it would take "something" to break it down and would remain relatively stable if it's in a controlled environment.
That's about as far as I got on a Sunday morning.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

piperdown said:


> I'm not fully sure about the stability of nicotine but it seems like it doesn't ready break down from age. Hit some research articles on waste management and they talk about using specialized microbes and fungi to break down the nicotine. Since it's an alkaloid I'd think it would take "something" to break it down and would remain relatively stable if it's in a controlled environment.
> That's about as far as I got on a Sunday morning.


the fermentation process cigars go through is microbial, and does process the nicotine to some extent. cigars still (slowly) continue this process as they age, and tend to mellow out as they get older.


----------



## boodeck (Jul 20, 2011)

I love the Opus X power ranger. For the same reasons many don't like it. It is the first strong cigar I've had that didn't have an over powering chocolate or coffe flavor. I should also add that I'm a very heavy smoker.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

In the last 3 years I have smoked a number of Opus ranging from the Pussy Cat / No 5 to the A and from different release dates & years and have found that the strength does vary not only between the smokes, but between the release dates as well. The only time an Opus ever made me green so to speak was a first release Pussy Cat driving from my B&M to the office.

This was a first for me and I was definitely surprised to say the least considering I can smoke up to 8 or 10 sticks at an event without an issue.


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

Your just not keeping enough nicotine in your system at all times!

I will offer to fall on the sword for you and trade my Backwoods Smokes for the rest of those Opus. No, don't thank me. It's the least I can do for you. Yes I know, I'm too generous.

:yo:


----------

